# New Perk for Premier Members



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

We have added yet another perk for our Premier members!

You can now modify the custom user title in your profle. This is the line of text that shows up directly under your username on your posts. This is a great feature!

*So as it stands now.. here are the Premier Membership perks (the stuff that regular members do not get):*

Place commercial or personal links in signature area
Turn off the ads
Modify the Custom User Title
To modify your custom user title just go to "My Profile" at the top of the page and then click on "Edit Community Profile" button. You will see the custom user title field just to the right of your picture.

[h2]Notice:[/h2]
If you are NOT a premier member, please do not place off-site links in your signature. This is something special that we offer to the premier members. If you see someone using an off-site link in their signature area and they are not premier members, feel free to let a moderator or admin know and we will check it out and kindly ask them to remove it.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 27, 2010)

Does that mean that if Premier Members have forums or blogs that they can link to them?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2010)

You can't even post a link to your photobucket with all your q-view?


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2010)

Very cool Jeff.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 27, 2010)

Pretty cool!

I can put n00b back...

I think that's what it means Paul.

Or I used to have a link to my Facebook profile in the old system...something like that.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 27, 2010)

So I can place an off-site link to my colonoscopy video?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JUST KIDDING!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Does that mean that if Premier Members have forums or blogs that they can link to them?


Yes Paul. I assume you will want to link to.. what's it called again?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And yes.. as long as you are a premier member, you may do that.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> So I can place an off-site link to my colonoscopy video?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have my limits


----------



## dennisdocb (May 27, 2010)

Cajunsmoke13 said:


> You can't even post a link to your photobucket with all your q-view?


Can...maybe..but just maybe..lol...great looking slide shows...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Dennis...Just showing my q-view....hopefully I can still do that in my signature


----------



## dennisdocb (May 27, 2010)

You bet Steve..Hey the links are there now and they work...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2010)

[h2]Notice:[/h2]
If you are NOT a premier member, please do not place off-site links in your signature. This is something special that we offer to the premier members. If you see someone using an off-site link in their signature area and they are not premier members, feel free to let a moderator or admin know and we will check it out and kindly ask them to remove it.

So can I post a link to my q-view on photobucket w/o premier membership?  I did buy the rub recipe....


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

photobucket, imageshack, etc. is fine as we already link to these in posts anyway.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Jeff...Glad to know....That is how a lot of us posted our pics before...


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

so still  How do You Become a premium member


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

so still  How do You Become a premium member


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2012)

Smokinjoe1970 said:


> so still  How do You Become a premium member


Joe, morning.... Here is the link to ......   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------

